# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  Hangover 2,diesmal in Thailand

## schiene

*Hangover 2* handelt diesmal in Thailand.
Kinostart: 2. Juni 2011 
Regie: Todd Phillips 
Mit Bradley Cooper, Zach Galifianakis, Ed Helms, mehr 

Originaltitel: The Hangover Part II 
Produktionsland: USA . Genre: Komödie 
Laufzeit: 102 Minuten. Produktionsjahr: 2011 
Verleiher: Warner Bros. GmbH 

Inhalt: Gerade ist der fürchterliche Kater ihres Las-Vegas-Trips überwunden, da macht sich das berüchtigte Party-Crasher-Quartett aus „Hangover“ einmal mehr auf die Reise. Diesmal führt sie ihr Weg nach Thailand. Und diesmal soll alles anders, zivilisierter, unverfänglicher laufen, hat Stu (Ed Helms) beschlossen, um seine besorgte Verlobte (Jamie Chung) zu beruhigen. Doch er hat den Chaos-Geist seiner Kumpels Phil (Bradley Cooper), Alan (Zach Galifianakis) und Doug (Justin Bartha) fatal unterschätzt. Einmal mehr bricht eine Nacht voller abstruser Episoden an, an die sich am Ende niemand mehr erinnert – und vielleicht auch nicht erinnern will...
[youtube:2f91a63l]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1eFEMNLtao[/youtube:2f91a63l]

----------


## schiene

und einer will am Film wohl mitverdienen....
http://web.de/magazine/unterhaltung/...too-klage.html

----------


## schiene

Hab mir den Film gerade hier angeschaut
XXX
War lustig und unterhaltsam.Halt ne Komödie.

----------

